# XR3 pics



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Latest pics of my XR3, taken for an article in the XROC magazine.
Click to ennlarge.
























Hoggy.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a great looking car mate. Brings back some fond memories . Gave you any of the interior

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

237tonybates said:


> That's a great looking car mate. Brings back some fond memories . Gave you any of the interior
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Tony, Thanks, here's a couple taken for insurance purpose.
















Hoggy.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Great .car .i had a silver one c reg.loved it .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Hoggy 8)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I had a silver XR3i back in 1990
Nice to see they're and appreciating classic alongside the Capri


----------



## AK47 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Hoggy, car looks good, brings back some great memories! I had an XR3i with electric windows called Wendy, my best mate had an XR3i without electric windows and he was soooo annoyed about it. That's why I called the car Windows Electric Not Do it Yourself, mates are great when you can extract the michael. Happy days.
I put a Janspeed manifold and exhaust system on it and lowered springs, really enjoyed that. Great memories!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Great Hoggy. I'm guessing car is all original, just I don't remember the sills and rear valance in black ? It's not like you see one every day.

I would have to whip those side mouldings off though , :wink:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Has it got the joystick speaker fader/balance ? I used to think that was the dogs when i had it .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I think it was a Peco HDR full system I put on mine. Along with a K&N filter and Jamex lowering springs
Can even remember the reg... FKM383Y


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for the comments.
It's had Peco & Jaspeed systems which are no longer avail, so still has the Janspeed manifold but with a Sportex system, sounds lovely but tailpipe just doesn't look right. 
38+ years & loved every minute driving it & even by todays standards still wonderful to drive.
Hoggy.


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Very smart looking car. Always a fan of 80's fords. Last car i had before moving on to VW's and Audi's was a 1980 Cortina which i fitted a 2.8 V6 and 4 speed Capri injection gearbox. The days of plug and play!
Are the wheel arch liners factory? Don't remeber them being standard fit, very nice though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hubcap61 said:


> Very smart looking car. Always a fan of 80's fords. Last car i had before moving on to VW's and Audi's was a 1980 Cortina which i fitted a 2.8 V6 and 4 speed Capri injection gearbox. The days of plug and play!
> Are the wheel arch liners factory? Don't remeber them being standard fit, very nice though.


Hi, Thanks. I take her out for a blast at least weekly if the roads are dry. Wonderful car.
The wheel arch liners were known as Arch Guards & I fitted the in the first week & filled them with Waxoyl.
No rusty arches even after 38+ years. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Great Hoggy. I'm guessing car is all original, just I don't remember the sills and rear valance in black ? It's not like you see one every day.
> 
> I would have to whip those side mouldings off though , :wink:


Hi, The sills were always black, I think I may have painted the valance black to match many years ago, so long ago I can't remember.
I put the side mouldings on the 1st week I had her, probably prevented many car park dings.
Hoggy.


----------

